# DVI-->HDMI signal lost on LCD-TV - please help!



## danielnygren (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I am having trouble with my HTPC - LCD tv setup and have asked in lots of other forums with noone to answer. I hope someone here can help!

When changing inputs on the TV, e.g. checking some analog channel for a while, the ATI X300 stops sending a signal to the TV. When I change back to the HDMI input, the signal is lost and the TV goes black.

The problem is outlined at ATI's support site but their solution, to upgrade the video drivers, does not fix the problem. Link: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894

From computer to TV: 
DVI output --> DVI-D to HDMI adapter --> HDMI cable (2 meters) --> HDMI connector.

This setup works fine if I boot the HTPC with the TV set to the right HDMI input. If I boot the HTPC when the TV is showing some analog channel, I cannot pick up a signal from the HDMI jack.

I dont want to use VGA since its a 1080p LCD (Mirai DTL-642E500, see link below) that cannot display higher than 720p via the VGA jack. Only thru the HDMI jacks can I really use the TV like I wanted.

My system: XP Pro XP2. Ati X300 PCIe videocard with one DVI connector and Catalyst 7.4 drivers (latest). I have also tried Omega drivers but to no avail. I have heard the solution lies in forcing the videocard to always output a digital signal even when the "connection" to the TV is lost, but have not found a way to do this.

Sorry if this post got a bit confused. 
I hope someone can help!

Best regards,
Daniel Nygren
Stockholm, Sweden

The TV: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=AV-009-MR&groupid=703&catid=511&subcat=


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have the ATI tools installed? The newer version of this tool is called Catalyst control center.
If you do, under the display section, there is a checkbox for force tv connection. With this checked, it will stay connected to the TV all the time.

If you do not have this, we will help you get it installed.


----------



## danielnygren (Apr 28, 2007)

Many thanks for your reply!

In the CCC of the 7.4 drivers, I do find a "Force TV detection" under the Display section but no box for "Force TV connection". "Force TV detection" was checked from the start and thus makes no difference.

I have also installed ATI tray tools and looked everywhere in its settings, but have not found a "Force TV connection". 

Grateful for further help!

Daniel


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your lcdtv manaual on mine you can only use the dvi plug from the computer
the HDMI is for dvd,setop box ect


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

The easiest option is to use component video to connect a PC to an HDTV. If your video card came with a component video adapter that plugs into the 7-pin S-video out, then use that. If your video card didn't, then take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999903

The problem with HDMI is that it carries audio and video, so you will not get any sound from the TV because there is no sound going into the cable from the computer end and you can't use separate RCA jacks.


----------



## danielnygren (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I understand there is no solution to keep the DVI->HDMI connection alive when swapping between TV signal inputs. 
Except using this maybe:
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=1378

But it seems so strange that this cannot (?) be solved on driver-level when a gfx card can do so much these days.

Yes, I've been told that doing DVI->component adapter -> component cables -> VGA jack is a way to solve it on my TV, a way to get 1080p in a connector that -in VGA mode- only accepts 1360x768. 

But before I let go of my previous efforts and purchases of HDMI cables and adapters, I want to be certain that there is no way to solve the DVI->HDMI issue. 

Many thanks for your continued help.

Daniel
Stockholm


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can use component video from a cable like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812203023

Component video does support 1080p, so you are all set with that. You can use the DVI to HDMI cable, but you will get no audio from the TV speakers; you will need a dedicated receiver for audio.


----------



## bingo (Jun 2, 2007)

I have similar problem in my HTPC that connected with Sharp LCD TV with HDMI.
When PC signal lost when I switch to TV channel and switch back. I updated to latest Catalyst Driver

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html

The problem is fixed.


----------

